# Im going to top myself if it rains much more



## 1927 (Apr 30, 2008)

Christ im fed up,

p*ssing down day after day after day,

What has happened to the good old british summer time


----------



## Mcrash (May 24, 2008)

"always look on the bright side of life"..................:laugh::laugh:


----------



## Imy (Jul 20, 2007)

Mcrash said:


> "always look on the bright side of life"..................:laugh::laugh:


Clearly it was someone enjoying the Turkish weather who came up with that quote.


----------



## JayC (Jul 16, 2007)

Imy, stop reminding me of my girlfriend.


----------



## Imy (Jul 20, 2007)

JayC said:


> Imy, stop reminding me of my girlfriend.


Why? Is she a bluebelt?


----------



## JayC (Jul 16, 2007)

Haha, she's in Turkey xD


----------



## Imy (Jul 20, 2007)

JayC said:


> Haha, she's in Turkey xD


Woot. Coincidential.

I'm going next Tuesday.


----------



## JayC (Jul 16, 2007)

Yeah, well you're a see you en tee.

She's not back until next wednesday. And I'm not going on holiday until December 14th. IF I can get the ****ing Â£800 for then


----------



## Imy (Jul 20, 2007)

JayC said:


> Yeah, well you're a see you en tee.
> 
> She's not back until next wednesday. And I'm not going on holiday until December 14th. IF I can get the ****ing Â£800 for then


Haha, love you too pal. =P

And I'm going for strictly business.

Yes, 7 days of hot, glorious business.


----------



## JayC (Jul 16, 2007)

I'm gonna have a lot of hot glorious business when Lottie comes back mate.


----------



## Imy (Jul 20, 2007)

JayC said:


> I'm gonna have a lot of hot glorious business when Lottie comes back mate.


Oh.

Oohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.

I get it. :yes:

YOU'RE GONNA MAKE SEXY TIEM, RIGHT LOL ?:laugh:


----------



## Cha$e (Dec 11, 2007)

I like the rain * waits for flamming *

Even though i dont like running in the morning i do like running in the rain, it's refreshing and good for the soul 

On a brighter note according to the Met Office it is going to get warmer but not until the end of August.


----------



## Kunoichi (Sep 30, 2007)

Cha$e said:


> I like the rain


QFT. Well perhaps not so much the rain but the cooler weather, I'm not a fan of heat. In fact, I tend to (literally) freak out when it's above 25C. Although perhaps it'll 'please' some of you to know I'm going to Portugal in two weeks and that its rather warm there, and that I plan on hitting the beach. Often 

**I'm not going for the weather though but to visit family. I didn't go home for xmas and I haven't seen my dog in 12 months so everybody thought it was about time I went back ;o)**


----------



## Cha$e (Dec 11, 2007)

Don't get me wrong i don't mind hot weather either but i hate it when it's "muggy" warm yet humid worst it can ever be in my opinion. I just think the rain is refreshing and i like it, but being in Manchester it never really stops raining to be honest so i guess I'm accustomed to it


----------



## Ibanez (Jul 9, 2008)

Well it stopped raining here for a bit so I thought I'd go out and get some exercise. Three minutes after leaving the house it started to piss it down. I just got back and I am soaked!

I'm not really a fan of hot weather but I have to admit that I do feel happier on a sunny day.

As for hummid weather Cha$e, I totally agree. It sucks.


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

Could be worst people, my workload goes up by about 25% when it rains - so how happy am I:angry:

Jay I take it your still dating Memet then??, lol.

I prefer cooler/colder rather than hot weather get to train more/longer.


----------



## JayC (Jul 16, 2007)

I wish I understood that joke. Who the hell is Memet


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Some Turkish bloke probably.....just been out and got soaked damn you british weather.

Im not going away until the end of this month going to swansea for the bank holiday so it better be sunny, god knows when im going abroad again, portugal next may probably unless i can get away for a long weekend before xmas


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

Marc's on the money Memet is a popular Turkish blokes name - guess I should leave the comedy to you and Imy.:baffled:

Marc thought you where taking me on an all inclusive to Thailand??.


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

No i said all intrusive reacharound you misheard me


----------



## Kunoichi (Sep 30, 2007)

marc said:


> Im not going away until the end of this month going to swansea for the bank holiday so it better be sunny, god knows when im going abroad again, portugal next may probably unless i can get away for a long weekend before xmas


Well I'll make sure I enjoy the good weather for both of us then :laugh:


----------



## Cha$e (Dec 11, 2007)

Well went for my run again today and when i got back i'd lost 1kg in weight which equates to 1 litre of sweat. It was really really warm but sticky too, i hate muggy weather.


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

1KG who are you Forrest Gump? - "That boy sure is running":laugh:

My man flu is near the end Monday I will hit the treadmill.....good times


----------



## Imy (Jul 20, 2007)

Si-K said:


> Marc thought you where taking me on an all inclusive to Thailand??.





marc said:


> No i said all intrusive reacharound you misheard me


:laugh:

Yeah, I get that all the time.

The mishearing part, not the reacharound part. Sick fsckers.


----------



## Cha$e (Dec 11, 2007)

Si-K said:


> 1KG who are you Forrest Gump? - "That boy sure is running":laugh:
> 
> My man flu is near the end Monday I will hit the treadmill.....good times


That made me chuckle lol. Yeah when i run i run i don't mess about otherwise it defeats the object


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

Do you think of my sweet Jenny when running??? - 1kg impressive.

Marc as long I go to Thailand I don't care - is it gonna be from a ladyboy???:no::no::no:what have I just wrote.


----------



## 1927 (Apr 30, 2008)

marc said:


> Some Turkish bloke probably.....just been out and got soaked damn you british weather.
> 
> Im not going away until the end of this month going to swansea for the bank holiday so it better be sunny, god knows when im going abroad again, portugal next may probably unless i can get away for a long weekend before xmas


Swansea for the bank holiday....

Could think of better places to go...... Cardiff for one :yes:


----------

